# Are Border Terriers Dog Aggressive? Are all Terriers Dog Aggressive?



## patreek (Jan 1, 2007)

The only true Terrier's I've been around have been JRT's and I know that they are quite a handful. In searching for a new breed I'd like something small enough to not completely man-handle my girlfriend's shy dog (Havanese) but something sturdy and playful enough for me to play catch, tug-of-war, etc., with.

Had I found a dog first I would have gotten a larger dog, but given the fact that she got one first, I'm willing to accomodate so that everyone is happy. 

So in looking for a dog I've found quite a few Terriers to seem like something I would want. But the dog aggressive part is throwing me off. I've seen dog aggressive JRT's and I do not want that. I do plan on puppy classes, day-care, dog park(s), etc. in order to socialize the puppy with other dogs and people.

Any ideas or feedback on Terriers in general? Thanks so much. I hope everyone is enjoying their dogs/puppies today.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Terriers were bred to kill rats, etc. and are pretty much tough, scrappy dogs. They are kinda aggressive, but more in a scrappy way - will pick on dogs much bigger then themselves 

They are a little on the stubborn side only cause they are smart little pups  I like them, but you have to have a firm hand and be in control - they might be little, but they can become boss very quickly in the "pack".

I owned a cairn terrier as a teen - loved the dog - I'd get another in a heartbeat  But he had his "scrappy" side - hated the lab next door and did everything he could to try and get to him. When walking, he'd try to pick fights with other male dogs. At the time, he was not neutered and that might have contributed to his aggression.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Are you sure that your girlfriend's Havanese is shy around other dogs? He could just be people-shy. 

Terriers in general tend to be assertive, but they aren't all aggressive. The problem is if the Havanese naturally tends to be the underdog, then most terriers will take the lead as alpha. Of course you and your girlfriend are the ultimate Alphas, but because terriers are so tenacious, you may have a long battle on your hands, and never be able to fully trust them to be alone together.

If you've ever watched a conformation dog show, you'll notice that the handlers of the terriers often square their dogs off against each other. It's like they are encouraging them to fight, but hold them back by leash from doing so. This shows off the tenacity and assertiveness of the terriers. I personally think it's a mistake to selectively breed for that kind of thing, but no one asked me.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I believe (haven't checked lately) but in the cairn standard its mentioned about them picking little fights in the ring - to excuse the behavior!


----------



## patreek (Jan 1, 2007)

The Havanese, how can I put this politely, is, um, afraid of everything but getting better. 

It was not socialized properly but now that the dog is with her, he's really coming out of his shell. She has him enrolled in puppy classes, doggie day-care, and takes him everywhere. He's good in his element (home), but when he sees dogs outside he barks then cowers. 

He's not as shy with people as he once was, and he's not as bad with other dogs as he once was. But there is no way he would ever be an alpha anything. 

I'm thinking a Terrier wouldn't be good for him.

I guess I could get a Pug and laugh at it for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

patreek said:


> The Havanese, how can I put this politely, is, um, afraid of everything but getting better.
> 
> It was not socialized properly but now that the dog is with her, he's really coming out of his shell. She has him enrolled in puppy classes, doggie day-care, and takes him everywhere. He's good in his element (home), but when he sees dogs outside he barks then cowers.
> 
> ...


LOL. Just a suggestion - why not wait until the Havanese is more stable, and give yourself plenty of time to look around for that perfect dog. In the meantime, if you want a dog to roughhouse with, how about volunteering for a local animal rescue group? Those groups that actually house dogs in a shelter situation are always happy to have volunteers who can help socialize the dogs and exercise them. 

Or, are you only interested in smaller dogs? What about a golden retriever that's a bit older and past the crazy puppy stage. There's still lots of play left in a dog like that, but it's more likely to have better house manners and be unlikely to be a threat to the Havanese. Collies can also be great with smaller dogs. If you adopt an adult dog, you can get a better sense of it's personality and the rescue can let you know how it acts around other dogs.


----------



## patreek (Jan 1, 2007)

Working with the Havanese a few more months is probably what I'll do. It's cold anyway and I'd probably hate going outside every 15 minutes with a new puppy. I'll research a little more, maybe head to a dog show before making a final decision. 

In the meantime, I think I'll buy a goldfish instead. This too will probably scare the Havanese but oh well.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

patreek said:


> In the meantime, I think I'll buy a goldfish instead. This too will probably scare the Havanese but oh well.


Very funny!!! LOL. Poor baby.


----------



## GitSol (Jan 22, 2007)

Whilst terriers are 'known' for having a dog agressive streak it's often to do with socialisation. Toby plays with westies, border terriers, an airedale, JRTs and they all play together very well. They may have more of a tendancy to pick a fight with other dogs - especially un-neutered males - but if socialised and raised properly I don't see there would be a problem. Many do tend to be rather dominant so they would probably take alpha position in the four legged pack but with a submissive existing dog that would most likely work out fine. 

You have to have a firm hand with a terrier - they are tenacious and stubborn but are worth every moment. They are independent little characters and love to make their human laugh and also like to please - but in their own time and on their terms.  

Rach


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*have thought of bostons*

i have 9 dogs three are boston terriers the reason we got them my son 25 years old wanted a french bull dog very pricy dogs talked to a breeder she asked me if i had ever thought about a boston yes they are terriers but not bred for rodent hunting they were the first american breed intered in to akc in the 1890 s i think they are fun out going fun loving classy i realy did the research before we got one knew the good and bad i realy dont see much agresstion they do play very hard and if you nuter males it helps even more they are happy in a small home or like mine on a farm they love to cudle or play for hours with you down side they are a little hard to potty train and they have some health things but most purebred dogs do just wanted to let you know they are not the sissy dogs folks think they are you might check this breed out


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa will be 2 in march, and you'll have to consider that I've had her since she was 3 months old. She does not pester other dogs, and is very interested in dogs her size or slightly bigger. She tends to bark at larger dogs in excitement, if meeting for the first time, and if allowed to approach face to face. This however does not happen often, especially if I can avoid it. Regardless, she's never shown me a tendency to be aggressive. She will move away from dogs that pester her too much, and will vocalize with open mouth and teeth barred (or argue as I like to say) if the instigator continues to pester. This has probably happened 2 or 3 times, and each time it ended when Elsa forcing the other dog to submit. Had the other dog been more dominant, I think Elsa would submit without biting. When approached by an aggressive dog on walks, Elsa will either immediately submit by laying down and looking away, or stare at me as if to suggest that dog is loco. On leash she's more interested in meeting other dogs than sniffing. Off leash she's more interested in sniffing than meeting other dogs. Go figure. At the dog park it's as if she's driving a conga line around the park, it's really funny. To me, this is how a socialized terrier should be, but I've met many who weren't as forgiving as Elsa. I'd like to think Elsa's temperament is all my fault...well, most of it.


----------



## patreek (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I haven't given up on the thought of a Terrier totally. I just think a few months of working with my gf's shy dog is in order before I introduce another dog into the "pack". 

For now I'm picking up a goldfish on my way home. By the end of the night I will have taught it two tricks. Swimming and eating dried pellets. Fun times indeed. No crate training required.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Bostons are great little dogs! Very cute with great personalities...

If you want a more athletic dog, but on a smaller scale maybe a whippet? A retired racing greyhound might be a good option to if you want a big dog with great personality


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Since greyhounds usually run 50-70 lbs, you might consider the smaller version - the whippet - which will average about 30 lbs (I love greyhounds but prefer the size of the whippet better).

Bostons, I think, are one of the few terriers that don't act like the normal scrappy terrier


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Of all the dogs we see when we go for walks in our neighborhood, a little Scottish Terrier is the sweetest we've met. He's never barked or made any fuss at all when Beavis and I go by his yard. He just trots up to the fence, tail wagging, sniffs noses with Beavis, looks at us with those cute little shiny button eyes, and follows us til we reach the end of his yard. I'd kidnap him in a heartbeat.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

i have a part wired haired terrier and yes i will agree with the stubborness cause that shines thro major...and yes she does try to be the boss, but i quickly let her know she is not... she loves other dogs... shes only met very few as of yet, since she is only 4 months and not finished her shots.... but she loves to play with any dog she has come across...


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

patreek said:


> For now I'm picking up a goldfish on my way home. By the end of the night I will have taught it two tricks. Swimming and eating dried pellets. Fun times indeed. No crate training required.


Our cat is coming along really well with the "lying in a patch of sunlight" training.  

Good attitude Patreek. Good luck with the fish and whatever you decide about the future of your pack.


----------



## akleinsmith (Mar 2, 2007)

Honestly, I think that most terriers are "Aggressive" but the idea of aggressive to most people is actually the fact that the terrier won't put up with any sort of abuse or mistreatment. If the terrier thinks that he is right, then he will do what he wants even against direct orders. It's a good thing and a bad thing at the same time, but that's what gives me so many funny stories about my dog. 
Another thing is that the dog will calm down SIGNIFICANTLY after their third birthday. An older terrier might be good for you. Their activity level is higher than most dogs, but my family is an active hiking family, so we think that other dogs are just being lazy.  The dog is a handful (see my leash issue post I just put up!) but I love him all around.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Im a new terrier mommy. She is really starting to show who she really is at 10 weeks old. I can tell she is gonna be a mind of her own type of dog. When I walk her on the leash, She wants free reign on the decision on where we gonna walk. In fact shell put the bottom part of the leash in her mouth as to say "Im walking my upright" She gives me guilt trips too. When i fuss about chewing on my plants she will turn her back to me and ignore when I call. all the while looking at me with a sideways glance. Last night she found a toad on our evening walk. I went to put the toad in a flower bed and she didnt want nothing to do with me for 30 minutes. laid on her day bed and didnt move. first thing she did when we went out for a pee break was straight to the flower bed.

All in all.... I have a feeling she is just what I needed.


----------



## junkielik77 (Jul 17, 2007)

I own a Border Terrier pup, and he's very, very aggressive. Now, I don't mean he will attack you, but when he plays with his toys (he has a pink panther toy), he grows and barks at it as if it were real. Also, the dogs next door to us barked at him once, and ever since, he's just been waiting for them to come out so he can fight them. But that could just be my dog.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: have thought of bostons*

Bostons are not real terriers. They, like Tibetan Terriers, were called terriers because of their looks. But, a Boston could be a good choice for the OP to consider if he wants to stay with smaller breeds.

If he'd consider large breeds a rough or smooth colle would be a good choice. I used to be amazed watching one of my collies around very small dogs (Yorkies to be exact). He'd act as if he was walking on raw eggs and didn't want to break the shells when around the Yorkies. He'd also watch where he put each foot, making sure no tiny body was underneath it before setting the foot down.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: have thought of bostons*

I had a female West Highland White terrier and my dog has played with two male westies, none of them have been dog aggressive (they were neutered/spayed and probably socialized early on).


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: have thought of bostons*

Yes, my terrier is VERY aggressive. She'll lick you to death.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

*Re: have thought of bostons*

Whilea number of the terriers CAN be dog aggressive, a number of them were also hunted in packs, traditionally, and will get along at least with dogs of the opposite sex. I think you'd do fine with a female terrier about the same size as the Havanese.


----------



## pussnboots (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got a Boston/Toy Fox Terrier and he is such a lover. He is full of energy and loves to give kisses. He is 9 weeks old.


----------

